# Help Identifing a pontiac rear end.



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi everyone new member with a question? 
I have a recent car project and it has this rear installed it has no drums on it and needs replacement brakes and wheel clys.
when tried to identify it. I was told it came out of a gto 1965. So I looked up replacement brakes and parts ordered everything but all the parts are to small.

Maybe someone can help me out with decoding or



































reconizing what I have. On the ring gear it says 41-16 GM 375 BH1 Any help thanks again.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Gabe 
gear set is a 2:56 
any stamping # near the front yoke area??


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

the axle tube stamping looks like a Chevy code ??do the rear axles have c clips holding the axles to the carrier ??

*Axle Ratio*​ *Tooth Combination*​2.56:1​ 41,16​2.73:1​ 41,15​3.07:1​ 43,14​3.08:1​ 40,13​3.08:1​ 37,12​3.31:1​ 43,13​3.36:1​ 37,11​3.42:1​ 41,12​3.55:1​ 39,11​3.73:1​ 41,11​4.10:1​ 41,10​4.11:1​ 37,9​


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

1969GPSJ said:


> the axle tube stamping looks like a Chevy code ??do the rear axles have c clips holding the axles to the carrier ??
> 
> *Axle Ratio*​*Tooth Combination*​2.56:1​41,16​2.73:1​41,15​3.07:1​43,14​3.08:1​40,13​3.08:1​37,12​3.31:1​43,13​3.36:1​37,11​3.42:1​41,12​3.55:1​39,11​3.73:1​41,11​4.10:1​41,10​4.11:1​37,9​


Yes it has c clips


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

1969GPSJ said:


> Gabe
> gear set is a 2:56
> any stamping # near the front yoke area??


No numbers by the front yoke area


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Differential ID - 10 Bolt 8.2 BOP Early


this guy is a rear axle wizard


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

does the ring gear have 10 or 12 bolts??


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

1969GPSJ said:


> does the ring gear have 10 or 12 bolts??


I will pull the cover off again in the morning let you know thanks for the help.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

HELP ID axle flange type!!! 
this may help narrow down the axle


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

ok I pulled the cover and it has 12 bolts holding the ring gear.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Gabe
looks like it has leaf spring mount ??


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

you may have a
*10 Bolt Cover/ 12 bolt Ring 8.875 & 8.75 Full Size Car*


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

1969GPSJ said:


> you may have a
> *10 Bolt Cover/ 12 bolt Ring 8.875 & 8.75 Full Size Car*


It has leaf springs the rear is in a 1951 chevy truck that the person cut off all the mounting except the upper ears and welded leaf spring lowering kit and mounting bracket. The inside of the gears looked good and being its 2:56 gears it should do well on the highway. I was just trying to find out the correct info on the rear so I could order the correct brakes and drums thanks for the help.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I would go with a big body car Catalina or similar not sure if the Catalina had leaf springs though


----------



## Gabe (Sep 8, 2021)

1969GPSJ said:


> Catalina


ok thanks I looked into more info on the catilina the axle bolt pattern is 5:00 the rear I have is 4:75 I will keep looking. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1969GPSJ said:


> I would go with a big body car Catalina or similar not sure if the Catalina had leaf springs though


They would have had coil springs.

Read this article with the links as it seems that they did make a 10-bolt housing with the 12-bolt ring/pinion gear and 5x5 lug pattern. I posted one of the links from the article.









Technical - GM 10 Bolt 8.75" Rear End Parts


This past weekend I had a GM 10 bolt 8.75" rear end just about given to me, to put in my '49 3100, but it's in need of a few things as its been sitting...




www.jalopyjournal.com







GM 7.5 VS. GM 8.75 Rearend


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Gabe 
someone may have switched out axles with 4.75 bolt circle 
hope you can figure it out


----------

